# My TT's replacement.



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Well here is the TT's replacement after collecting it on thursday i have had a good 5-600miles usage and have loved every second of it. Its a real beast and makes some lovely sounds too.

It's a 2010 Focus RS Mountune 350 with only 6000miles on the clock.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Jealousy is an understatement :roll:

Lovely looking and really nice sound


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

nice 8)


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm sure I read in one of your threads....you were getting a cheap runaround haha. Cracking looking car though  bet it's a monster


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

J•RED said:


> Jealousy is an understatement :roll:
> 
> Lovely looking and really nice sound


 :lol: Thanks mate



D4n91 said:


> I'm sure I read in one of your threads....you were getting a cheap runaround haha. Cracking looking car though  bet it's a monster


Yeah that was the plan but i couldnt resist getting this. Thank you 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice been tempted by these a few times


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Very nice been tempted by these a few times


thanks Yellow 8)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Fantastic bud. I have been looking at these myself. Looks like a really good find.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Matt B said:


> Fantastic bud. I have been looking at these myself. Looks like a really good find.


cheers Matt , yeah finding one with as lower mileage as this plus all the engine upgrades was a real bonus.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Cracking car, my mates got one and he loves it...especially in the morning when he leaves for work with all the pops and bangs the exhaust gives off :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks good. Test drove one 3yrs ago (non Mountune) & it had me chuckling for the entire drive. Great car & bang for buck a good buy


----------

